# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  π/κ Πλωτάρχης Μπλέσσας & Συντ/χης Δαβάκης [Plotarhis Blessas & Synt.Davakis]

## Nicholas Peppas

In http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...chmentid=33403, which discusses an _Effi_ schedule in 1946, there is mention of two other ships of the _British Corporation_ (sic), _Plotarhis Mplessas_ and _Syntagmatarhis Davakis_. Of course I know the two heroes, but I have never heard _of these two ships._ Does anyone know _what is hidden behind these two names_? Were they really passenger ships? _Ellinis_? _Apollon_? _Roi Baudoin_? _Appia 1978_?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Plotarhis Blessas_

In a recent comment _Leonardos B_ uploaded this exceptionally rare ad from _Nautika Xronik_a of 1946
BL.jpg

But which ship was _Plotarhis Blessas_? Of course the well known ship of the Greek navy! She was built in the USA in 1944 as gun boat PC-1559 but became well known as PGM-28. She had 284 tons and a length of 52,9 m with an impressive speed of 20 knots

According to Miramar



> Single Ship Report for "6121945"
> IDNo: 6121945 Year: 1945
> Name: PGM-28 Launch Date: 19.11.44
> Type: Patrol craft Date of completion: 9.4.45
> Flag: USA Keel: 25.9.44
> Tons: 284 Link: 
> DWT: 450 Yard No: 
> Length overall: 52.9 Ship Design: 
> LPP: Country of build: USA
> ...


The well known Naval Resources center gives http://www.navsource.org/archives/12/11028.htm



> *PGM-9 Class Motor Gunboat:* Laid down 25 June 1944 as *PC-1559* by the Consolidated Shipbuilding Corp., New York, NY; Reclassified as a _Motor Gunboat_, *PGM-28*; Launched, 19 November 1944; Commissioned *PGM-28*, 9 April 1945. During WW II, _PGM-28_ received one battle star for minesweeping operations in the Honshu [Japan] area between 11 - 27 September 1945. Returned from the Philippines with one stop in Pearl Harbor, through the Panama Canal to New Orleans, LA and then to Norfolk, VA for refitting and decommissioning. Decommissioned 10 February 1948 at Norfolk and transferred to Greece as *Plotarkhis Blessas (P 61)*; Struck from the Greek Navy list in 1963 and scrapped. *Specifications:* Displacement 280 t. (lt), 450 t. (fl); Length 173' 8"; Beam 23'; Draft 10' 10"; Speed 20.2 kts.; Complement 65; Armament one 3"/50 dual purpose gun mount, one twin 40-mm, six 20mm guns, four twin .50 cal. machine gun; Propulsion two 2,880bhp General Motors 16-278A diesel engines, Farrel-Birmingham single reduction gear, two shafts.


Now parts of this summary cannot be believed as she was in Greece already in 1946. Unless she was "under loan" and this explains this "British Corporation" mention. Be that as it may, she was doing Piraeus-Volos-Thessaloniki for passengers in 1946!

And here is a vintage photo
PGM 28 Blessas.jpg


NB: Plotarhis Blessas was the heroic Captain of Vassilissa Olga that sunk in Lakki Lerou in 1943 (See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_d...ssa_Olga_(D_15))

It is truly sad that in the Greek Google there is not even one entry for "πλωτάρχης Μπλέσσας" PGM 28 or "πλωτάρχης Μπλέσσας" PC 1559... How soon do we forget... And in the official Greek Navy entry, old "auxiliary ships" are not listed any more.. Just corvettes, frigates, etc

----------


## Ellinis

> Now parts of this summary cannot be believed as she was in Greece already in 1946. Unless she was "under loan" and this explains this "British Corporation" mention. Be that as it may, she was doing Piraeus-Volos-Thessaloniki for passengers in 1946!


Φοβάμαι πως οι πληροφορίες που έχω δεν θα βοηθήσουν στην εξακρίβωση του "Πλωτάρχης Μπλέσσας". Στο βιβλίο  "Τα πλοία του Π.Ν., 1829-1999" του Κ.Παϊζη-Παραδέλη, αναφέρει για τη κανονιοφόρο-περιπολικό "Πλωτάρχης Μπλέσσας" οτι _Παρελήφθη στις ΗΠΑ την 11η Δεκεμβρίου 1947_

Αν το "Πλωτάρχης Μπλέσσας" ταξίδευε στην Ελλάδα το 1946, τότε δεν μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο πλοίο...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φοβάμαι πως οι πληροφορίες που έχω δεν θα βοηθήσουν στην εξακρίβωση του "Πλωτάρχης Μπλέσσας". Στο βιβλίο "Τα πλοία του Π.Ν., 1829-1999" του Κ.Παϊζη-Παραδέλη, αναφέρει για τη κανονιοφόρο-περιπολικό "Πλωτάρχης Μπλέσσας" οτι _Παρελήφθη στις ΗΠΑ την 11η Δεκεμβρίου 1947_
> 
> Αν το "Πλωτάρχης Μπλέσσας" ταξίδευε στην Ελλάδα το 1946, τότε δεν μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο πλοίο...


I agree the dates are confusing but this is neither the first nor the last war vessel that shows conflicting dates... perhaps you should also ask Leonardos B (who published the original "ad" of Blessas) if teh date was truly 1946

Read 
http://shipbuildinghistory.com/histo...nsolidated.htm

PC 1559 US Navy Sub Chaser 463 173 
9-Apr-45 Later PGM 28, *to Greece 1945 as P 61*, scrapped 1963

Notice it has a US number while in Greece (P 61)

In Alex. Filippou's memoirs, it is stated that he worked on the conversion of _G. Blessas_ in 1947
Fil.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Νικόλα, στο nafpigika.gr υπάρχουν δυο φωτο μοτορσιπς τις οποίες παραχώρησε ο Γ.Γεωργίου και τιτλοφορούνται ΣΩΤ. ΔΑΒΑΚΗΣ και ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ. Πιθανών να είναι τα ίδια πλοία που ψάχναμε, έχοντας πια περάσει σε ρόλο φορτηγού. Αν είναι όμως έτσι, τότε δεν μπορεί να έχουν σχέσει με τα περιπολικά του Π.Ν. μιας και ούτε το σκαρί τους έχουν, ούτε μπορεί να ξαναμετασκευάστηκαν σε περιπολικά αργότερα.

sot davakis.jpg blessas.jpg
......................Σωτ. Δαβάκης ....................................... Πλωτ.Μπλέσσας

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, στο nafpigika.gr υπάρχουν δυο φωτο μοτορσιπς τις οποίες παραχώρησε ο Γ.Γεωργίου και τιτλοφορούνται ΣΩΤ. ΔΑΒΑΚΗΣ και ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ. Πιθανών να είναι τα ίδια πλοία που ψάχναμε, έχοντας πια περάσει σε ρόλο φορτηγού. Αν είναι όμως έτσι, τότε δεν μπορεί να έχουν σχέσει με τα περιπολικά του Π.Ν. μιας και ούτε το σκαρί τους έχουν, ούτε μπορεί να ξαναμετασκευάστηκαν σε περιπολικά αργότερα.
> 
> sot davakis.jpg blessas.jpg
> ......................Σωτ. Δαβάκης ....................................... Πλωτ.Μπλέσσας


Of course thi sis very helpful but it confuses things even further. How can a 500-ton "British Corporation" vessel (see ad on top of the page) be translated onto a motorship without quarters? Unless I am confusing what "ton" means!

Also the "other ship" in _Leonardos B_'s upload from _Nautika Chronika_ was *Syntagmatarhis Konstantinos Davakis* and not Sotirios Davakis. Thanks

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Also the "other ship" in _Leonardos B_'s upload from _Nautika Chronika_ was *Syntagmatarhis Konstantinos Davakis* and not Sotirios Davakis. Thanks


I have now discovered that *Syntagmatarhis Davakis* was one of the auxiliary ships that helped after the earthquakes of 1953 in Zante. Here is a relevant passages




> *Τετάρτη 19 Αυγούστου*
>          Καταπλέουν στο λιμάνι  τα πλοία ΙΤΕΑ και Συντ/άρχης ΔΑΒΑΚΗΣ με  εφόδια.
>  Στο Παρίσι μεταδίδεται ραδιοφωνικά ανακοίνωση του Βορειοαταλαντικού συμφώνου (ΝΑΤΟ) με το οποίο εκφράζεται η συγκίνηση για τις απώλειες από τους σεισμούς και η ικανοποίηση για την συμπαράσταση των κρατών μελών του προς την κυβέρνηση και το λαό της Ελλάδος. Το κυβερνητικό συντονιστικό συμβούλιο στην Αθήνα αποφασίζει την ίδρυση Υφυπουργείου αποκατάστασης σεισμοπλήκτων.  Το έργο της αποκατάστασης στη Ζάκυνθο συντονίζει πλέον ο στρατιωτικός διοικητής. Στους κατοίκους διανέμονται εκτός από τρόφιμα, ρούχα και είδη πρώτης ανάγκης.


Source: http://www.ermisnews.gr/1953.php

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, στο nafpigika.gr υπάρχουν δυο φωτο μοτορσιπς τις οποίες παραχώρησε ο Γ.Γεωργίου και τιτλοφορούνται ΣΩΤ. ΔΑΒΑΚΗΣ και ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ. Πιθανών να είναι τα ίδια πλοία που ψάχναμε, έχοντας πια περάσει σε ρόλο φορτηγού. Αν είναι όμως έτσι, τότε δεν μπορεί να έχουν σχέσει με τα περιπολικά του Π.Ν. μιας και ούτε το σκαρί τους έχουν, ούτε μπορεί να ξαναμετασκευάστηκαν σε περιπολικά αργότερα.
> 
> sot davakis.jpg blessas.jpg
> ......................Σωτ. Δαβάκης ....................................... Πλωτ.Μπλέσσας



Εχουμε τωρα αποδειξη οτι το *Πλωταρχης Μπλεσσας* υπηρχε και ηταν μοτορσιπ! Ειναι βεβαιο οτι ηταν αυτο που δειχνεις στην φωτογραφια.

Εδω μια αγγελια απο τις 8 Ιουνιου 1947 με δρομολογια για Βολο και Θεσσαλονικη

Τωρα το μεγαλο ερωτηματικο ειναι πιο ειναι αυτο το *Τακης Κ*! 

19470608 BlessasTakis.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πλωταρχης μπλεσσας παντως το θυμαμαι στην αλονησο το 1979 σιγουρα.Ειχε ερθει καμποσες φορες γεματο υλικα για να στρωσουν τον μοναδικο κεντρικο δρομο της αλονησου με ασφαλτο.Μαλιστα ειχε και εναν πολυ παλιο φορτωτη πανω του για να ξεφορτωνει τα υλικα.Λογικα αυτο ηταν γιατι και τοτε εδειχνε πολυ παλιο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πλωταρχης μπλεσσας παντως το θυμαμαι στην αλονησο το 1979 σιγουρα.Ειχε ερθει καμποσες φορες γεματο υλικα για να στρωσουν τον μοναδικο κεντρικο δρομο της αλονησου με ασφαλτο.Μαλιστα ειχε και εναν πολυ παλιο φορτωτη πανω του για να ξεφορτωνει τα υλικα.Λογικα αυτο ηταν γιατι και τοτε εδειχνε πολυ παλιο


Ευχαριστουμε γι' αυτη την πληροφορια που κανει την ερευνα γι'αυτο το πλοιο πιο πιστευτη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εχουμε τωρα αποδειξη οτι το *Πλωταρχης Μπλεσσας* υπηρχε και ηταν μοτορσιπ! Ειναι βεβαιο οτι ηταν αυτο που δειχνεις στην φωτογραφια.
> 
> Εδω μια αγγελια απο τις 8 Ιουνιου 1947 με δρομολογια για Βολο και Θεσσαλονικη
> 
> Τωρα το μεγαλο ερωτηματικο ειναι πιο ειναι αυτο το *Τακης Κ*! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53828


Εχουμε τωρα και μια φωτογραφια απο το προσφατο βιβλιο της Τζ. Χαρλαυτη. Tο *Πλωταρχης Μπλεσσας* ανηκε στον Χρηστο Σαρλη. Αλλα ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο; Η Χαρλαυτη λεει οτι περασε στον Σαρλη το 1951

Pl Blessas.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oπα! Δεν το ηξερα οτι το ειχε συγγενης μου.Συμπτωματικα ο πατερας της Κας Χαρλαυτη ειχε παντρεψει τους γονεις μου.

----------


## Ellinis

Τελικά αυτά τα δύο φορτηγάκια είχαν αρκετά μπλεγμένο παρελθόν. 
Και τα δυο τους εκποιήθηκαν στο τέλος του 1946 από τον Οργανισμό Ανέλκυσης Ναυαγίων στον Λ. Σακαλή & Σια. 
Επομένως έχουμε να κάνουμε με δυο σκαριά που είχαν βυθιστεί στη διάρκεια του πολέμου, ανελκύστηκαν και επισκευάστηκαν. 

Το Σ/ΧΗΣ ΔΑΒΑΚΗΣ πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50 ενώ το ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ παρέμενε ενεργό και με το ίδιο όνομα τη δεκαετία του ΄80.

Kαι μιας και τα δυο αυτά καραβάκια δραστηριοποιήθηκαν μόνο σαν ακτοπλοϊκά φορτηγά τα μετέφερα στη σχετική ενότητα.

----------


## emmpapad

Η ιστορία του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα έχει ως εξής:

ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ νηολογίου Πειραιά 994 από 02/1947 έως 05/1984
ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ. νηολογίου Λέρου 1 από 05/1984 έως 10/1988
ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ. νηολογίου Πειραιά 9425 από 10/1988 έως 12/1988
ΤΑΚΗΣ Λ. νηολογίου Πειραιά 9425 από 12/1988 έως 01/1993
ΘΑΛΕΙΑ νηολογίου Πειραιά 9425 από 01/1993 έως 11/2007

Το πλοίο έφτασε για διάλυση στο Αliaga Τουρκίας στις 29-11-2005
ρυμουλκούμενο από το Ηράκλειο.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## emmpapad

BlessasIraklion.jpg

Καρτ Ποσταλ από Ηράκλειο

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## emmpapad

Untitled[1].jpg

Το ΘΑΛΕΙΑ στο Ηράκλειο 23-05-2000

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καρτ Ποσταλ από Ηράκλειο
> 
> ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ


Πραγματικα απιθανο!!!  Που το βρηκες[

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ...........
> Εδω μια αγγελια απο τις 8 Ιουνιου 1947 με δρομολογια για Βολο και Θεσσαλονικη
> Τωρα το μεγαλο ερωτηματικο ειναι πιο ειναι αυτο το *Τακης Κ*! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53828


Τωρα βρηκαμε στην _Ναυτεμπορικη_ της 21ης Νοεμβριου 1950 το εξης αρθρο για το τελος του *Τακης Κ.*..  Και παραδοξως αναφερεται ως "ακτοπλοικον".

19501121 Τακης Κ Nautemporiki.jpg

Στην πραγματικοτητα ηταν το φορτηγο *CORNISH TRADER* ναυπηγημενο το 1920 απο τους Abdela & Mitchell στην Queensferry. Ειχε 471 τοννους, μηκος 43,3 μετρων και πλατος 7,7 μετρων. Το 1926 αλλαξε το ονομα του σε *CORNISH ROSE* και το 1946 σε *Τακης Κ*. Ανηκε στον Ι. Κατσουλακο.  

Εδω βλεπουμε και μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου σαν *CORNISH ROSE*  και διαβαζουμε για ολα τα πλοια της εταιριας RICHARD HUGHES AND CO.                (LIVERPOOL) LTD.
http://www.amlwchhistory.co.uk/Ships/rose.html
ΚΡ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλονησος μετα το 1984. Το εικονιζομενο μπορει να ειναι το πλωταρχης μπλεσσας?κοθοτι ειχε επισκευθει πολλες φορες το νησι

scans2013 (113).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το συμπαθέστατο μοτορσιπάκι δεν βλέπω να έχει το ψηλό πρόστεγο που είχε το ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ. Από τις γραμμές του πάντως πρέπει να είναι της δεκαετίας του '30. Χαθήκαν πια αυτά τα μικρά καραβάκια με τους χαρακτηριστικούς γερανούς να έχουν αντικαταστήσει τις μπίγες.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ που είχε δημοσιευτεί στη Ναυτική Ελλάς το 1948. 
blessas.jpg

Η αρχική ταυτότητα του πλοίου παραμένει άγνωστη και η αναφορά των Lloyd's οτι είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1941 στα Ansaldo της Γένοβας δεν επαληθεύτηκε από έρευνα που έκανε η ιταλική ομάδα μελέτης της ναυτικής ιστορίας AIDMEN. Το πλοίο έφερε μηχανές Ansaldo και αυτό παρέσυρε τα Lloyd's. Πιθανώς όμως να ήταν ιταλικής ναυπήγησης, ίσως ένα από τα δεξαμενόπλοια τύπου GRS, κάποια από τις οποία δεν είναι γνωστό τι απέγιναν μεταπολεμικά.

Επίσης θα πρέπει να πούμε οτι η "Βritish Corporation" δεν ήταν πλοιοκτήτρια των πλοίων όπως αναφέρθηκε παρακάτω αλλά ο νηογνώμονας τους, ο οποίος απορροφήθηκε το 1949 στο Lloyd's Register.



> there is mention of two other ships of the _British Corporation_ (sic), _Plotarhis Mplessas_ and _Syntagmatarhis Davakis_.





> _Plotarhis Blessas_
> 
> In a recent comment _Leonardos B_ uploaded this exceptionally rare ad from _Nautika Xronik_a of 1946
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40095
> [...]
>  Now parts of this summary cannot be believed as she was in Greece already in 1946. Unless she was "under loan" and this explains this "British Corporation" mention.

----------

